# Sirius and XM Together on one Account



## bigdog9586

I have 3 radio's on a XM family plan where you pay full price for the first one and the rest at $6 and just upped to $8 per radio. We are interested in new car that has Sirius where as my other 2 cars have XM. One car goes away when we buy new. I emailed XM and asked if I could add a Sirius radio to my XM account being they are the same company. They said NO. Has anyone did this or have a work around?


----------



## Dolly

bigdog9586 said:


> I have 3 radio's on a XM family plan where you pay full price for the first one and the rest at $6 and just upped to $8 per radio. We are interested in new car that has Sirius where as my other 2 cars have XM. One car goes away when we buy new. I emailed XM and asked if I could add a Sirius radio to my XM account being they are the same company. They said NO. Has anyone did this or have a work around?


No it can't be done. Sirius has its accounts while XM has their accounts and this is a merged company


----------



## GodisGreat79

Yeah I think its silly, like Alltel and Verizon Wireless merged, I am on Alltel, but once the merge is complete I will be a Verizon customer.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Sirius and XM currently use two different billing systems. I would imagine at some point they will use the same system and all this, but it's anyones guess as to when. It took about a year after the Sprint-Nextel merger was approved for the new billing system to be put into place.


----------



## blucas95

Steve Mehs said:


> Sirius and XM currently use two different billing systems. I would imagine at some point they will use the same system and all this, but it's anyones guess as to when. It took about a year after the Sprint-Nextel merger was approved for the new billing system to be put into place.


I'm in the same boat - I have a lifetime Sirius subscription on the radio in my wife's Pathfinder. I get the 1/2 price discount on the second radio in my Infiniti. Well, the lease is ending on it and I'm looking at a new Altima. Nissan USED to offer you a choice of XM or Sirius - not anymore - now it's XM only. I was told it would be "about a year" until the billing systems are combined. So I'll have to pay full price on the XM subscription (if I choose to keep it active) until then. I might just let the free trial run out and activate it if/when I can get my discount.


----------



## rudeney

blucas95 said:


> I'm in the same boat - I have a lifetime Sirius subscription on the radio in my wife's Pathfinder. I get the 1/2 price discount on the second radio in my Infiniti. Well, the lease is ending on it and I'm looking at a new Altima. Nissan USED to offer you a choice of XM or Sirius - not anymore - now it's XM only. I was told it would be "about a year" until the billing systems are combined. So I'll have to pay full price on the XM subscription (if I choose to keep it active) until then. I might just let the free trial run out and activate it if/when I can get my discount.


With very few exceptions, Nissan/Infiniti vehicles use the same interface for XM and Sirius. My wife has a 2009 Nissan Murano that came with XM, but I bought a Nissan Sirius unit (actually an Infiniti part) on eBay for about $75 and swapped it for the XM unit and it works perfectly.


----------



## blucas95

rudeney said:


> With very few exceptions, Nissan/Infiniti vehicles use the same interface for XM and Sirius. My wife has a 2009 Nissan Murano that came with XM, but I bought a Nissan Sirius unit (actually an Infiniti part) on eBay for about $75 and swapped it for the XM unit and it works perfectly.


I did not know that... Do you happen to have a link to the unit you bought or search terms that I could use on eBay? I'm buying a 2009 Altima here in the next few weeks and bet it would be the same. Did you have to swap antennas as well or just the "receiver" portion of the radio? Thanks...


----------



## rudeney

The part you want is 999U9-NV004 . This is the Sirius tuner that fits most Nissan and Infiniti vehicles that are pre-wired for integrated satellite radio (since about 2005). It is a direct swap out for the factory XM tuner which is part number 999U9-NV003. The only issue is that the antenna connection is slightly different. You can use he same antenna, but the XM connector has an extra tab on it that has to be cut off to make it fit into the Sirius tuner (but that's _very_ easy to do).

I bought mine on eBay from an individual seller for $99. The eBay stores and other online retailers charge anywhere from $200-$350. Paying those prices makes it less economical than just subscribing to a new XM plan. In my case, it wasn't about the money. It was before XM and Sirius merged most of their content. My wife had Sirius in her previous car, and her new Murano came with XM. She listened to the free trial for a few weeks and said she "missed her Sirius", so I swapped it out.


----------



## Herdfan

Dolly said:


> No it can't be done. Sirius has its accounts while XM has their accounts and this is a merged company


They sure don't act like it. Just yesterday I called Sirius to cancel the sub for my Ford truck as I was trading it in for a GM with XM. The rep tried his best to talk me into a converter instead of having to sub to XM at the "higher" rate. Its the same company so he should not care if I want to give them a few $ more per month.

To appease him, I let him suspend my account and I will call back in a month and cancel that radio and tell the rep then I already subbed to XM.

It really shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## mikeliedke

I just spoke with a rep yesterday that said they would have merged accounts by year end. They said you would see an announcement sent to your current email/mailing address when it was completed.

Anyone else hear this?
Mike


----------



## woodyrr

mikeliedke said:


> I just spoke with a rep yesterday that said they would have merged accounts by year end. They said you would see an announcement sent to your current email/mailing address when it was completed.
> 
> Anyone else hear this?
> Mike


If it turns out that this representative knows what he's talking about, it will be good news for me. It is apparent that I am not the only one by any means.

I have had 2 XM receivers for several years now and just took delivery of a new Mitsubishi Eclipse that has a Sirius receiver integrated into the audio system. When I called Sirius to activate the six month complimentary subscription, the Sirius rep asked me if I wanted to go ahead and extend the subscription. I made it clear that I was already a Sirius/XM subscriber and that if I were given the opportunity to add the new radio to either account at the "family" rate, I would add it. I also told her that I was not interested in maintaining a full price account for what amounts to a third radio. A similarly worded email to XM was answered to the effect that it wasn't possible to add a Sirius receiver to my XM account.

I don't know if I am typical of other satellite radio listeners. I have one primary music channel and about three alternates that I only switch to when the primary is airing an artist interview or some other non music event. Additionally, I have one news station and one talk station. Every single one of the small handful of channels that I listen to are simulcast on both systems. In my opinion, Sirius/XM should be just as intent on merging their billing systems as they are at merging content.


----------



## rudeney

They merged content because it made a positive impact on the balance sheet. They won't merge billing (or customer accounts) until it does, too. Maybe enough customers are not renewing and letting them know it's because they can't stack radios between X< and Sirius, so they finally understand.


----------

